# New Here!



## forceanchors (May 5, 2006)

Hi all....I'm Seth and I've been in the martial arts for 23 years. I am currently a student of Atienza Kali under Guro Carl Atienza.

Looks like a great place to be.

Seth


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Lisa (May 5, 2006)

Welcome Seth!

23 years of experience, that is fantastic.  I look forward to your posts!  If you need anything please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## mantis (May 5, 2006)

hi seth
i do not know what to say
the total numbers of years i lived = total number of years of your MA experience

enjoy posting... this place is pretty chills
welcome


----------



## Henderson (May 5, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Pacificshore (May 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## green meanie (May 5, 2006)

Welcome Seth!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 5, 2006)

Greetings!


----------



## Gemini (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Seth! Glad you have you with us!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 5, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to MT.  Look forward to chatting with you.

V/R

Rick


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 5, 2006)

welome to the forum

How about lling us a littl about your system an some of your favorite drills


----------



## HKphooey (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (May 5, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!!!
Terry


----------



## still learning (May 5, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.........Aloha


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## theletch1 (May 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 6, 2006)

Hi seth and welcome to Martial Talk, hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## MJS (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!:ultracool 

Any questions, feel free to ask! 

Mike


----------



## forceanchors (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcomes!!!  I have trained in Atienza Kali for the last 3 years. Its a family system created by Edgar Atienza for his 3 sons who grew up in Jamaica Queens in the 1980's. By far its the most extensive and realistic sword/blade art I've ever encountered. Before that I spent many years training in Sanuces-Ryu Ju-Jitsu under the late Prof. Moses Powell and Shihan Eric Allen. And as a child I was very active in TKD and Isshin-Ryu Karate. 

Thanks again!
Seth


----------



## KenpoTess (May 8, 2006)

Nice to have you here Seth 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Guro Harold (May 8, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------

